# Formats de fichier Unix reconnus par OS X ?



## CheepnisAroma (18 Mars 2005)

Une question (naïve) que je me pose...
Quels sont les formats de fichier reconnus par Mac OS X ? HFS+ bien sûr et... lesquels ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Mars 2005)

Hmm... j'aurais dû préciser que je pose la question parce qu'un ami va débarquer avec un DD externe formaté sous Linux et je me demande si Mac OS X ne va pas me dire "c'est quoi ce truc que je ne connais pas ?"
Désolé, j'aurais dû être plus précis.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2005)

Tous je crois, c'est juste que certains sont mieux gérés que d'autres.
En tout cas de mémoire, je sais que le NTFS et le FAT32 doivent être gérés, mais je sais plus si tu peux écrire dessus ou seulement lire


----------



## daffyb (18 Mars 2005)

J'ai un doute pour le ext2 et ext3....
  Je pense que ce n'est pas gagné. Néanmoins ton copain saura peut-être monter le disque en ligne de commande...
 Je transferts dans le forum Unix...


----------



## mob (20 Mars 2005)

Si c'est un dd externe formaté sous linux il sera tres probablement formaté sous ext2/3

et donc en mettant les mains dans le camboui si tu installes ceci : http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/

cela devrait fonctionner (je ne l'ai pas testé).


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Mars 2005)

Utiitaire Disque propose 3 choix quand je tente de formater un dédé externe :
- Mac OS (journalisé)
- Mac OS
- Système de fichier Unix

Question naïve : système de fichier et EXT2 de Linux c'est pareil ? Ou alors je m'égare ?


----------



## daffyb (20 Mars 2005)

tu t'égares :love: ce n'est pas le même


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Mars 2005)

D'accord, j'apprends, j'apprends 
Comment s'appelle ce format de fichier Unix proposé par Utilitaire Disque ?


----------



## daffyb (20 Mars 2005)

une petite recherche sur les forums 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3089592&postcount=14


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Mars 2005)

Donc je note : UFS.
Comme je le disais j'apprends


----------



## befa (1 Avril 2005)

je confirme pour ext2 et ext3 c'est pas la peine d'essayer.... 
j'ai ete oblige d'acheter un autre DD formte en ntfs....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Avril 2005)

befa a dit:
			
		

> je confirme pour ext2 et ext3 c'est pas la peine d'essayer....
> j'ai ete oblige d'acheter un autre DD formte en ntfs....


As-tu essayé ext2fsx?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Novembre 2007)

Remontée de sujet pour deux questions :
- larrivée de Mac OS 10.5 change-t-elle quelque chose à la donne ? sont-ce toujours les mêmes formats de fichier qui sont supportés ? je nai pas compris grand-chose à cette histoire de ZFS (mais je suis sûr que cest très bien  )
- comment faire monter un disque dur depuis le Terminal ?
Merci davance


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Remontée de sujet pour deux questions :
> - larrivée de Mac OS 10.5 change-t-elle quelque chose à la donne ? sont-ce toujours les mêmes formats de fichier qui sont supportés ? je nai pas compris grand-chose à cette histoire de ZFS (mais je suis sûr que cest très bien  )
> - comment faire monter un disque dur depuis le Terminal ?
> Merci davance


Essaye de voir du côté de MacFUSE si les filesystem non supporté par OS X ne sont le sont pas par là.


Un format de fichier c'est autre chose qu'un système de fichier


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Novembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Un format de fichier c'est autre chose qu'un système de fichier


Peux-tu mexpliquer la différence ste plait ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

*Système de fichiers
*
*Format de données
*


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2007)

manque VFS (Virtual File System)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

En parlant de système de fichier, quelquun peut-il me traduire de quoi ça cause ? Je pige rien là. Trouvé sur le site de Google :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> En parlant de système de fichier, quelquun peut-il me traduire de quoi ça cause ? Je pige rien là. Trouvé sur le site de Google :rateau:



http://fuse.sourceforge.net/ voir aussi kernel space


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/ voir aussi kernel space


----------

